# Master without a Uniform



## neilcowan (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw a photo in relatively recent times in either Sea Breezes or Ships Monthly - of a smallish ship in (I think) Bristol City Docks - probably but not definitely pre-war and showing the Master on an open bridge wearing a suit and hat as the vessel manouvered. I would like to source that pic or one similar for an article Im currently writing. Anyone help?


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

neilcowan said:


> I saw a photo in relatively recent times in either Sea Breezes or Ships Monthly - of a smallish ship in (I think) Bristol City Docks - probably but not definitely pre-war and showing the Master on an open bridge wearing a suit and hat as the vessel manouvered. I would like to source that pic or one similar for an article Im currently writing. Anyone help?


Could the gentleman on the bridge have possibly been the Pilot?


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

common pratice on some British coasters,make the tide before they close the lock gtes,half the crew were dressed ready to go ashore


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

And the Sydney ferry deckies went ashore at the end of the day with the mooring line in one hand and their gladstone bags in the other


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Tuggies too!!


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

If he was wearing a bowler hat then he was in 'uniform'.


----------

